# I need help !!! For a new boot!!!



## Yakuzall (Apr 2, 2012)

I just bought a burton Mystery board and Diodes EST bindings .
What is the best boots for this set up mi ride style is freestyle/all montaim
I hade 2 boots in mind the burton SLX or the ION 
I accept oder boots brands 

Please Help !!!


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

my favorite burton boot so far is the ozone they are super soft yet give you response


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Judging by your setup... did you pick those two just because they are high-end boots..? Just because they are top-line boots does not really mean they are going to be the best for you or even fit you right.

there is definitely something to be said about a good liner in a boot and a good design that will maintain stiffness as well as a good lace setup... 
But for the love of all that is holy.. try on a shitload of boots and buy whatever boot fits your width/length and locks your heel down tight.

If you really care about your riding and want to progress and be comfortable then listen up:

*A GREAT FITTING $250 BOOT IS GOING TO SERVE YOU BETTER THAN A $500 BOOT THAT DOESN'T FIT RIGHT.*

If you already spent that kind of money on a board and binding... yet need to ask people on an online forum what they think about a boot. I am going to make some assumptions about your prerogative. Having super expensive gear does not make you a better rider nor mean it will best suit your needs.

My apologies for the rant/troll or whatever you want to call this.. I just see way too many people asking on a forum what boot they should buy and IMO it doesn't matter what the internet people think.. buy what fits YOU. 

There is a reason I do not buy boots online.. I have even tried on a couple pair of the exact same boot in the exact same size and found one pair fit me better than the other (and it was the exact same boot & size).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32's. 

Any of their boots over $200, Lashed, Tm-two, Prime, etc. 

If they fit ya.


----------



## Yakuzall (Apr 2, 2012)

bcasey said:


> Judging by your setup... did you pick those two just because they are high-end boots..? Just because they are top-line boots does not really mean they are going to be the best for you or even fit you right.
> 
> there is definitely something to be said about a good liner in a boot and a good design that will maintain stiffness as well as a good lace setup...
> But for the love of all that is holy.. try on a shitload of boots and buy whatever boot fits your width/length and locks your heel down tight.
> ...


I chosed the SLX becouse it's a responsive boot but not responsive as the ION and it's comfortable to that's the reason


----------



## Yakuzall (Apr 2, 2012)

bcasey said:


> Judging by your setup... did you pick those two just because they are high-end boots..? Just because they are top-line boots does not really mean they are going to be the best for you or even fit you right.
> 
> there is definitely something to be said about a good liner in a boot and a good design that will maintain stiffness as well as a good lace setup...
> But for the love of all that is holy.. try on a shitload of boots and buy whatever boot fits your width/length and locks your heel down tight.
> ...


Ok you are right about expensive gear I only bought the mystery and the diode becouse I leave in Brasil and here you have a 110% taxes over imported products so I sold mi old gear for about 1300 u$ and with this money I bought the mystery becouse i just wanted to try this new tech board and I am asking about th boot becouse I don't Know if is better a stiff or a soft boot for mi set up


----------

